# If you could change one thing about humans, what would it be?



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you had the chance to change one aspect of humans (e.g greed, lust), what would it be?


----------



## redact (Mar 11, 2011)

anger


(one word post)


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 11, 2011)

Stupidity

(Also a one word post)


----------



## redact (Mar 11, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Stupidity


stupidity is measured by others though

nobody says something (with conviction) if they know it's stupid.
somebody else has to come along and tell them they think it's stupid


----------



## taken (Mar 11, 2011)

Envy


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 11, 2011)

It would be the fact that humans are always are in war with eachother. Another thing is ignorance.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2011)

It does not afflict all people but lack of a desire to learn things.

Failing that there are quite a few evolutionary hangovers or aspects thereof that could be lost and would probably make the world a better place.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Basic computer knowledge


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would remove the urge to wage war and instead give them the urge to unite and live in peace.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

inaccuracy.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 11, 2011)

The ability to control the Matrix.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 11, 2011)

I would change the amount of types of a person, actually. Maybe make part of the population into elves and furries and mages and all of those.


----------



## xakota (Mar 11, 2011)

Sentience. Only from women though.


----------



## monkat (Mar 11, 2011)

More attractive genetalia.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd change the obvious inability of many people to see a viewpoint other than their own;
Their inability to listen to one another, maybe learn a bit, and even if they can't agree completely then at least find some common ground instead of resorting to blind hatred.


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 11, 2011)

Make them alittle less crazy...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Make them alittle less crazy...


don't you mean us?


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


InuYasha is only half human. xD


I'd take greed from them.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2011)

I think we'd be okay if we were all a little _more_ crazy.
If less people were convinced that their viewpoint "the sane one" they might communicate better.


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 11, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I think we'd be okay if we were all a little _more_ crazy.
> If less people were convinced that their viewpoint "the sane one" they might communicate better.


I think I'm crazy enough.


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 11, 2011)

Our superiority. We both 'rule' and destroy the world.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 11, 2011)

The lack of respect for other people.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd say if want of revenge never existed then the world would be a completely different place. the only time the world pools together as one is when there's a natural disaster, because there's no one to get revenge on.

Must the world fall apart for people to come together?


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 11, 2011)

hatred towards certain aspects of others.
ie race, sex, religion, orientation, language, etc


----------



## Forstride (Mar 11, 2011)

Stubbornness.

So many of my friends are so God damn stubborn, and I get in verbal arguments/fights with them about the stupidest of things because they can't listen to anyone but themselves, no matter what the circumstance is.

Also, the "need" to be better than everyone else.  No one wants to be simple old Bob who works at the grocery store, they want to be Mr. Bob, President of Grocers Inc...

Not just that, but people feeling they need to be skinnier than a twig, or that they need the latest fur coats from some fashion designer who talks like his nose is being pinched, etc.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

This is sort of a picky one...but I have to go with people being too damn stubborn. They should just accept things instead of being stubborn about it.


----------



## Law (Mar 11, 2011)

Bring back the tails.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 11, 2011)

Greed.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 11, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Greed.


This. Our greed has caused enough problems in the past. (and today)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 11, 2011)

Greed, envy and selfishness.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone can't do bad things, like disobeying the rules of the law, for example, *illegal logging, illegal dynamite fishing at other countries, stealing other people's belongings, etc.*


----------



## akfgpuppet (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd remove their ability to lie.


----------



## monkat (Mar 12, 2011)

I love how everyone here wants to change the traits that allowed humans to advance this far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

It's not nice, but we need greed. We need hate. We need ignorance. Without them, we become (even more) complacent and die.

Everything in moderation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!



Spoiler



lolwut? monkat's the voice of reason?

NO WAI!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I love how everyone here wants to change the traits that allowed humans to advance this far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you think, some may think its cruel but its true, human nature isn't as glamorous as people like to imagine it

Our bad traits are just as important as the good ones.....kinda like a yin and yang sort of deal


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 12, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Bring back the tails.
> ?
> 
> 
> ...



This! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or 

maybe change something about humans to allow end of world hunger?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 12, 2011)

Their selfishness.

That is all


----------



## monkat (Mar 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> but wouldn't no hated = world peace = everyone happy=no need to advance?



Well yes.

If we had unlimited resources, and weren't so fragile.

But we don't, and we are.

Let's say that we are running out of fresh water, which we are. Dividing it up equally, and continually consuming copious (lol alliteration) of water won't solve the problem. Greed and suffering will.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey you just give a good one.

Change how fragile we are. Jump from like a ten story build like it was nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That reasoning is quite unfortunate. Wish there was away to get rid of those problems(unlimited resources, and fragile) from the root.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Hey you just give a good one.
> 
> Change how fragile we are. Jump from like a ten story build like it was nothing.
> 
> ...


People would never die....then there would be no room......its unfortunate but we need to die....we need to be weak....and we need to care more about ourselves in the end....


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it's the other way around. we reproduce because we die.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said less fragile not immortal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Whether true or not, that pretty harsh at the end. :/


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 12, 2011)

The nationalism


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 12, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Anyone can't do bad things, like disobeying the rules of the law, for example, *illegal logging, illegal dynamite fishing at other countries, stealing other people's belongings, etc.*


Without evil, there is no good.
How would we know what good is without evil?

If one lived on the sun, he wouldn't know what light is as he is always exposed to it and has never seen darkness.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 12, 2011)

Being influenced by other people(that are popular and powerful) and the popular greed which causes corruption.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Human ignorance. This world would be so much better if it wasn't for the ignorance of others.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 12, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'd know what good was because it would be the only thing around.

And if one lived on the Sun, he would need only look up to see darkness.


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 1, 2011)

going into space and become a different race (with a tail or someting weard)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 1, 2011)

i hope they'd understand sarcasm. it's hard explaining that you were in a certain conversation.


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 1, 2011)

I would remove ignorance on any given subject.

Geohot would win the case against Sony, ACTA would be cancelled and the RIAA/MPAA would be forced to disband. 

But that's just thinking hopefully.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 1, 2011)

I would change the fact that I can't teleport. For a start it'd let me go on vacation MUCH cheaper. That and it'd make my job a lot easier as teleportation skills seem to be essential for getting the ridiculous number of tasks they give me done in the time limit I have.


----------



## Devante (Apr 2, 2011)

Realistically? Selfishness. 

Unrealistically? The need to sleep. We'd have so much more time to do things, and we'd feel a lot better.


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 2, 2011)

Judgement.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2011)

Try not to post single-word responses. If that's what you think would make the world better, then express why.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 2, 2011)

Our need for religion.


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 2, 2011)

Fellow said:
			
		

> Our need for religion.



Humans don't need religion, that is a personal choice.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 2, 2011)

N.M. ZERO B.C. said:
			
		

> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think religion exists only because of Humans?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 2, 2011)

What I want changed?

The incessant need to argue over the smallest details.


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 2, 2011)

Fellow said:
			
		

> N.M. ZERO B.C. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The question; If you could change one thing about *humans*, what would it be?


----------



## Fellow (Apr 2, 2011)

N.M. ZERO B.C. said:
			
		

> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I misunderstood  the question.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 2, 2011)

I would not change a thing.

To my understanding, there exists nothing in man that ought not be there, nor is there anything that man genuinely lacks. Furthermore there is nothing I can imagine removing or adding to man that would not in actuality result in a change for the worst. The conflict and strife that arise in our lives and in society in general is not due to any excess or deficit in man. Rather, it is our failure to regulate and temper the many facets of our being, that results in the perpetual struggle that grasps mankind.

But to struggle is quintessentially what defines the human condition. To change anything in man, is to destroy what "man" essentially is. For all the pain that man must endure, I for one would have it no other way. To live is to toil, but there is a beauty to the labor and it is a beauty I would not soon trade.


Great question OP. Very thought provoking.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 2, 2011)

Fellow said:
			
		

> N.M. ZERO B.C. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we have no means to communicate with animals and therefore cannot ascertain that they understand the concept of religion, logic would let us infer that the answer is yes. However, creating something does not mean you need it, which is why humans don't need Big Macs in order to survive. This may be a poor analogy, but hopefully you get the point.

I personally find nothing wrong with religion itself, just with religious zealots, who are, by the way, every bit as bad as atheists that make it their life's mission to tell religious people they're wrong. I'm not trying to say that you fall in this category, just that it'd be a poor assumption to think that all religious people are irrational fools and all atheists are wonderful fellows.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 2, 2011)

If I could change one thing about humans, I'd add moral perception.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If I could change one thing about humans, I'd add moral perception.


The problem with this being that morality is HIGHLY subjective.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 2, 2011)

Human supremacy over other animals.  It pisses me off alot.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 2, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I respect you because I agree, sorry about coming off a certain way.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Human supremacy over other animals.  It pisses me off alot.


I can't say I fully understand why, I mean, I understand environmentalism and wanting to preserve species, but the very basis of the theory of natural selection is that the creatures most fit for survival do so and reign supreme, and mankind is the most well-equipped creature. I'd go as far to say that it'd be a terrible idea to treat squirrels as equals and give them all the same rights we have, not because I have some irrational hatred for squirrels, but because of the gap in intellectual capability, squirrels wouldn't even need or be capable of using these rights.

I apologize for being argumentative in this thread, and I'm going to stop posting now, but for some reason I enjoy debating, especially with these types of topics.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2011)

If we would have never eaten from the Tree of knowledge.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 2, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's more the attitude we as humans have towards animal.  In many cases we treat them like dirt, kill them unnecessarily, and look down on them because we think we're better than them.  But it *really* ticks me off when someone says something like, "It's just a dog".  I can't stand that way of thinking.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 2, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I would not change a thing.
> 
> To my understanding, there exists nothing in man that ought not be there, nor is there anything that man genuinely lacks. Furthermore there is nothing I can imagine removing or adding to man that would not in actuality result in a change for the worst. The conflict and strife that arise in our lives and in society in general is not due to any excess or deficit in man. Rather, it is our failure to regulate and temper the many facets of our being, that results in the perpetual struggle that grasps mankind.
> 
> ...


If changing a man is destroying them than fine. I whether it be a change in man so some how we can live in world peace with freedom.
If only can it be a world of no suffering and remained "man" as you say.  

I guess you consider the world darkest people human?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 2, 2011)

Ego.

Edit: This reminds me of one of the greatest games of all time, Planescape: Torment. "What can change the nature of a man?"


----------



## Prophet (Apr 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









What do you actually consider the "darkest people"? Do you literally think they are monsters or in some capacity not human?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 2, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> What do you actually consider the "darkest people"? Do you literally think they are monsters or in some capacity not human?


What do you mean, "You people"?!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 2, 2011)

Our sense of "ownership". There would be no war if no one actually "owned" anything.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 2, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Our sense of "ownership". There would be no war if no one actually "owned" anything.


Except for the whole culture, religion, opinion thing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 2, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Without ownership, there would be no borders save natural ones, so religion, overall opinion and culture would ultimately be universal.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 2, 2011)

I would remove Rebecca Black


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 2, 2011)

Egotism, Jealousy or Selfishness.


To me all three of them are equal to be the same thing that I would want to remove from a human being.




			
				Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I would remove Rebecca Black



Forget that... She's gonna be gone soon, quite soon...


----------



## Blood Fetish (Apr 2, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You really believe living in the same space would make people have the same religion and culture?


----------



## Westside (Apr 2, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, explain Europe, Africa, even the Far East.  Similar but not same culture.  Plus lack of ethnic diversity does human no good.  Don't try to counter that with cause of war bull crap, because it is not the cause of war.  People do not get along because of how we handle our differences, the difference itself should not be the blame.


----------



## Sephxus (Apr 2, 2011)

I honestly want people to have the ability to wake up from their _current _fabricated realities.  I want people to be able to ask themselves why they do what they do, and then realize they have been manipulated by people in power.  (And it is important to realize this. People are constantly manipulated with no exception.)  I want people to understand me when I mention that there are “_elite_” people dedicated to dumb down the masses to stop them from thinking and asking questions.   I wish people could let go.   I want them to stop obeying those in power by doing very simple yet almost impossible things, e.g. stop watching television and start reading books.  I want them to be politically active and be in control of their lives.  

However, that is asking way too much.  People don’t want to wake up.  People love being manipulated, but hate knowing that they are, and they refuse to acknowledge it. 

For those interested to follow the rabbit hole, I suggest studying sociology, or western anthropology.  Study the world culture of capitalism.  Learn who makes money and how they make it.  What is the purpose of banks?  Learn who are the _elites _in your society.  However, read scholarly sources, books, because it is very easy to encounter conspiracy theorists on the internet from both sides.  Go to the library.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 2, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> What do you actually consider the "darkest people"? Do you literally think they are monsters or in some capacity not human?
> Not saying there are monsters out there, but there still humans that act like monsters.
> 
> What do you think when a couple tie a kid into a trash bag?
> ...


Because people can't do both?


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 2, 2011)

I never knew TwinRetro was a communist

anyways I'd make all humans attractive (to varying degrees of course, sameness would make no one attractive)
well, point being no ugly people, just decent through blazing hot


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like the majority human race to finally realize what we're doing to this planet.Polluting,wasting,and destroying.


----------



## s4mid4re (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like Ju5tin B3ib3r to be gone...


----------



## MasterM (Apr 2, 2011)

Compassion


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 2, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> *I never knew TwinRetro was a communist*
> 
> anyways I'd make all humans attractive (to varying degrees of course, sameness would make no one attractive)
> well, point being no ugly people, just decent through blazing hot




There's nothing inherently wrong with communism besides the fact that Human Nature gets in the way of it ever being successful. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

Though what I was talking about was nothing close to communism. Communism still requires one powerful person to "own" everything and distribute it fairly, though, again, that would never work because of how human nature works in the first place.

Also, Uglinesss and attractiveness is also something subjective.

If you have "decent through blazing hot" The "decent" people would ultimately become what formerly was "ugly".


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 2, 2011)

the desperate hunger for [e-]respect
would remove it totally


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 2, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> I'd like Ju5tin B3ib3r to be gone...



more like "ï'd like Rebecca Black gone"


----------



## Ace (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd change their capacity to laugh at black comedy. I saw "Being John Malkovich", and I found that black comedy is something most people don't take too lightly.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd like stupid jokes about Justin Bieber and Rebecca Black to be gone.

In seriousness, I don't think that we should change, as we are ourselves, and adding anything to the mix would disrupt what mankind is as a race.


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 3, 2011)

i would change everyone look like nekogirls and nekoboi


----------



## machomuu (Apr 3, 2011)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> i would change everyone look like nekogirls and nekoboi


But if you did that, everyone would have the power to unleash The Angry Bear Cavalry.


----------

